# How much would you say this Largemouth weighs?



## JonTheFisherman (Oct 11, 2009)

Just looking at this beast I can tell its my PB, but I lacked a scale at the time that I caught it. How much would you say this big boy weighs? (Keep in mind, I'm nearly holding it right against my body.)


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I'd say thats a solid 4lb fish! Possibly 4½ lbs! Great Fish!


----------



## justin3687 (May 29, 2009)

Nice bass looks pretty fat i'd say close to 5

_From my Evo  _


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

4.5 to 5 lbs. Nice fish!


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

yeah, id say 5ish, thats a beast.


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Great picture and even better fish. My guess puts it at a solid 4.5lbs. It sure helps when the pic is close to the body. I took my nephew to Chautauqua last week and he caught a few 15" bass. I showed him how to make them look 20" in the pic and he was pumped.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

thats a solid 4 1/2 to 5 maby just alittle over. thats a fat fish. i,ve caught alot of 4 to 4 1/2 lb bass in this 5 acre pond in tenn i use to fish. used live bluegill for bait. and this fish looks alittle bigger than the ones i,ve caught that was weighed. i did catch a couple of bigger fish but they were returned to fight again. so they didnt get weighed. now someone elce owns the place and someone elce says i cant fish there no mo. sucks!!!


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

lordofthepunks said:


> yeah, id say 5ish, thats a beast.


x3 around 5lbs give or take on what it has eaten the past few hours


----------



## JonTheFisherman (Oct 11, 2009)

I hit it on a purple worm jig in fairly shallow water. as soon as my bait hit the water he was hitting. love them secret ponds


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Looks to be a Fish Ohio bucketmouth on the nose at 21". I find that usually translates to about 4.5lbs. Nice bass man.


----------



## honkinhank (Feb 12, 2010)

nice fish!!! 4.5 to 5lber!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

i agree with everyone else . pushin 5


----------

